# Stai aspettando qualcuno?



## Vicky22

_Are you waiting for somebody?_ 
Ho trovato questa frase e mi sono chiesta perchè non _anybody _visto che è una interrogativa e non rientra nei casi in cui si utilizza _some_ nelle interrogative ( per richieste e offerte o quando la domanda non si riferisce al partitivo : _Why do you want some butter?)_.

Grazie, siete fantastici.


----------



## effeundici

Ciao,

personalmente ho sempre sostenuto che la regola per le interrogative che viene ripetuta stile mantra è sostanzialmente inesatta.

Some/any li vedo più legate alla certezza/incertezza che alla presenza o meno di un'interrogativa.

In questo caso l'incertezza è legata all'aspettare; ma una volta risolta quella il qualcuno non è incerto.

Diverso sarebbe se chiedessi:_c'è qualcuno che mi può portare a casa_?

In questo caso non c'è dubbio; l'incertezza è proprio sull'esistenza di questo qualcuno e perciò bisogna usare _anybody_.

Sicuramente mi sbaglio ma io la vedo così.


----------



## cecil

Vicky22 said:


> _Are you waiting for somebody?_
> Ho trovato questa frase e mi sono chiesta perchè non _anybody _visto che è una interrogativa e non rientra nei casi in cui si utilizza _some_ nelle interrogative ( per richieste e offerte o quando la domanda non si riferisce al partitivo : _Why do you want some butter?)_.
> 
> Grazie, siete fantastici.


 
I'd use "somebody" in this question, but I wouldn't say "anybody" is wrong. Context might make me think otherwise. Sorry I can't supply a rule. Sometimes with a new language experience is the only rule.


----------



## Vicky22

Potresti fare alcuni esempi di interrogative con _some _che confermino quello che hai detto?
Così non mi è molto chiaro.


----------



## effeundici

Vicky22 said:


> Potresti fare alcuni esempi di interrogative con _some _che confermino quello che hai detto?
> Così non mi è molto chiaro.


 

Beh, la tua è un primo esempio. 

E poi: _can you see somebody everyday for 10 years and not being bored by him?_

C'è un'interrogativa ma mai e poi mai useresti _anybody_ perché l'incertezza sta tutta da un'altra parte. Non su _quel somebody._

Nativi, che ne dite??


----------



## Vicky22

You know something? sai una cosa?

Anche qui l'incertezza sta da tutt'altra parte?


----------



## Enigmista

In my opinion you can use both...anybody or somebody in an interrogative...I think it's what Cecil wanted to convey

I feel that "anybody" only in a question (interrogative) can carry the meaning of "qualcuno"...so it makes perfect sense

wait for natives though


----------



## effeundici

Vicky22 said:


> You know something? sai una cosa?
> 
> Anche qui l'incertezza sta da tutt'altra parte?


 
Guarda; la regola che ci hanno insegnato a scuola fa acqua da tutte le parti. Io mi sono forzato di trovarne una migliore e devo dire che ci azzecco abbastanza.

Ma non ho la pretesa di avere trovato la soluzione finale.

Comunque in questo caso la mia opinione è che l'incertezza stia da un'altra parte. Il dubbio è se questo sa quella cosa o meno. Non sull'esistenza della cosa. Anzi la cosa è già nelle mente della persona.

Ex. _You know something? I'm leaving_.

Edit: è lo stesso caso cosiddetto delle offerte. Il dubbio sta nel fatto che l'interlocutore accetti l'offerta. Non nell'esistenza del burro ==> _Would you like some butter?._

Ma _do you have any butter? _perché in questo caso non si sa se c'è del burro.

Io arrivo fin qui. Se qualcuno ha una spiegazione migliore parli ora o taccia per sempre!


----------



## Vicky22

Grazie, Quantomeno è una interpretazione che non ho mai trovato su alcun testo scolastico. Quando incontrerò ancora _some _in una interrogativa penserò alla tua interpretazione e vedrò se mi ritrovo.
 Ora mi è venuto in mente _Who of you has some cigarettes? _In effetti qui funziona.


----------



## effeundici

Vicky22 said:


> Grazie, Quantomeno è una interpretazione che non ho mai trovato su alcun testo scolastico. Quando incontrerò ancora _some _in una interrogativa penserò alla tua interpretazione e vedrò se mi ritrovo.
> Ora mi è venuto in mente _Who of you has some cigarettes? _In effetti qui funziona.


 
Esatto. E poi potresti anche dire: _who of you has any cigarettes?_

In questo caso produci incertezza sia su chi possieda sigarette, sia sul fatto che qualcuno abbia effettivamente delle sigarette.


----------



## mflcs

Both "Are you waiting for somebody?" and "Are you waiting for anybody?" sound odd to me--not incorrect, but slightly odd.  Because somebody and anybody are general terms, the questions could imply that you are waiting for a stranger.  "Are you waiting for someone?" is the more usual wording, at least in the United States.  It asks if you are waiting for an individual whom you know; it is a little more polite.


----------



## cecil

mflcs said:


> Both "Are you waiting for somebody?" and "Are you waiting for anybody?" sound odd to me--not incorrect, but slightly odd. Because somebody and anybody are general terms, the questions could imply that you are waiting for a stranger. "Are you waiting for someone?" is the more usual wording, at least in the United States. It asks if you are waiting for an individual whom you know; it is a little more polite.


 
Really?  Hmm. If one is waiting for somebody, he must at least know something about the person, enough to identify him/her. Someone* rode by my house Saturday and started three fires along the road in order to scare unfortunates into believing that the end of the world was indeed beginning. I have no idea who that someone was, only what he was.

*I might just as well have said "somebody." In this context, though, I would not use "anybody."

Did someone ride by your house setting fires?
Did anybody ride by your house setting fires?
Did somebody ride by your house setting fires?

Were the fires set by anybody you know?
Were the fires set by somebody you know?
Were the fires set by someone you know?

The first three and the second three are all the same to me. Maybe I'm missing your point.


----------



## Enigmista

Mmmm dopo i vostri interventi sinceramente penso sia necessaria qualche spiegazione in più cari natives...

In una domanda si possono usare entrambi alternativamente ??

Oppure in una richiesta di informazioni..etc..si usa  anybody/anyone mentre nelle "offerte" viene utlizzato somebody/someone ??

Qualche dubbio comincia a sorgere 

Madrelingua in ascolto ??


Thanks


----------



## DavideV

effeundici said:


> Some/any li vedo più legate alla certezza/incertezza che alla presenza o meno di un'interrogativa.


Credo che non sia una cosa "tua", l'avevo sentita anche io in questi termini, o perlomeno anche io l'ho elaborata così: se si pensa che la risposta alla domanda sia positiva si usa _some_, altrimenti _any_ - in linea generale, poi naturalmente ci sono le eccezioni.


----------



## zipp404

Ecco la spiegazione:

_*Someone *_is an indefinite pronoun but it has a value of 'specificity'.   *Anyone* is an indefinite pronoun with an 'indefinite' value.

Are you waiting for _*someone*_?  -->  Con 'someone' c'è implicita l'idea di una _particolare_ persona.

Does _*anyone*_ want a cup of coffee?   --> Con '_anyone_' s'intende una persona _qualsiasi_, _qualunque _persona.
.


----------



## Einstein

> Are you waiting for someone? Con 'someone' s'intende una particolare persona.



If you ask a girl, "Are you waiting for someone?", you mean, "Is your boyfriend about to appear?"
On the other other hand, you might ask a friend, "Are you waiting for anyone or can we go?" (it doesn't matter who, it might even be more than one person). But also here "someone" is possible.

*mflcs*, I've never seen any distinction between someone and somebody, or between anyone and anybody. I don't think this is an AE/BE thing because I see *cecil* agrees with me.


----------



## Enigmista

Einstein said:


> If you ask a girl, "Are you waiting for someone?", you mean, "Is your boyfriend about to appear?"
> On the other other hand, you might ask a friend, "Are you waiting for anyone or can we go?" (it doesn't matter who, it might even be more than one person). But also here "someone" is possible.
> 
> *mflcs*, I've never seen any distinction between someone and somebody, or between anyone and anybody. I don't think this is an AE/BE thing because I see *cecil* agrees with me.




Grazie Einstein

Quindi entrambe le costruzioni sono possibili, anche se c'è una variazione di significato!

Are you waiting for someone (qualcuno in particolare)?

Are you waiting for anyone (uno qualsiasi...o non importa chi ad essere precisi)...etc.._or we can go_ ?

Potrebbe avere senso ??


----------



## DavideV

Just for the records... mi viene in mente l'esempio che mi fece la professoressa alle superiori! Più o meno diceva che dato che per la cultura inglese apparire gentili ed educati è di fondamentale importanza, allora se un inglese ti offre una tazza di tè non ti dirà mai "would you like _any_ tea?" perché sarebbe come offrire la tazza di tè ma, al tempo stesso, aspettarsi che tu non lo beva.


----------



## Einstein

Alle cinque, indubbiamente
No, la tua prof era accecata dai preconcetti. Il vero motivo è che una tazza di tè è una quantità definita. Invece "would you like any tea?" vorrebbe dire "vuoi una benché minima quantità di tè?", un'offerta piuttosto strana.


----------



## Enigmista

Si Davide infatti quando provo ad offrire qualcosa (come il te) userei some anche io 

Ma in altri casi e quindi in altri tipi di domande che *non* hanno il fine di proporre od offrire qualcosa a qualcuno, userei "any" o tutti i due, tenendo conto che c'è una leggera sfumatura di significato

Non so come spiegarlo,ma io percepisco questo ragionamento


----------



## shardaneng

Vi ricopio pari pari la "regola" che ci diede il professore all'università a suo tempo (riferita a Some ed Any, ma che credo possa valere pure per somebody o anybody ecc):

We use some even in questions: Would you like some tea? Here the question is not about the availability of the tea, but about the person's desire to drink some. If the tea were not be available we would not be offering it! I want some fresh strawberries. If the availability of the noun is in doubt, we use any. Is there any tea in the pot? No, you'll have to make some.
ecc ecc.


----------



## Einstein

shardaneng said:


> Vi ricopio pari pari la "regola" che ci diede il professore all'università a suo tempo (riferita a Some ed Any, ma che credo possa valere pure per somebody o anybody ecc):
> 
> We use some *also* in questions: Would you like some tea? Here the question is not about the availability of the tea, but about the person's desire to drink some. If the tea were not *be* available we would not be offering it! I want some fresh strawberries. If the availability of the noun is in doubt, we use any. Is there any tea in the pot? No, you'll have to make some.
> ecc ecc.


 A perfect explanation about some/any and I think we can apply a similar reasoning to somebody/anybody.


----------



## shardaneng

Einstein said:


> A perfect explanation about some/any and I think we can apply a similar reasoning to somebody/anybody.



Thank you Einstein. By the way, are you sure that "even"" in place of "also" is a mistake? Because that's what my teacher said (and wrote). 
The other mistake was all mine; it slipped when I was copying.


----------



## Einstein

shardaneng said:


> are you sure that "even"" in place of "also" is a mistake?


Well, I suppose you can say it, but it means "perfino", which sounds a little strong to me. "Also" is a simple "anche"/"inoltre".


----------



## You little ripper!

shardaneng said:


> By the way, are you sure that "even"" in place of "also" is a mistake? Because that's what my teacher said (and wrote).


Either is acceptable, in my opinion.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Esempi:
Incontri un amico fermo per strada e gli chiedi:
Stai aspettando qualcuno? (in particolare)
ARE YOU WAITING FOR SOMEONE? (specific)

L'amico dice che ha chiesto aiuto ad un gruppo della scuola a caricare un furgone e non sa di preciso chi arrivera'. 

Are you waiting for ANYONE then? 
ARE YOU WAITING FOR ANYONE to come and help?


WOULD YOU LIKE *SOME* TEA? : Vuoi del te'?
Yes, thank you.

Which tea would you like? WOULD YOU LIKE *ANY *TEA? Vuoi un te' qualunque? (Ti va bene qualunque te'?)


Non so se mi sono spiegata, ad ogni modo concordo con Zipp404 che secondo me aveva spiegato gia' chiaramente.

SOME - SOMEONE/SOMEBODY = Specific
ANY - ANYONE/ANYBODY = Unspecified (amount/person etc.)


----------



## q-byk

Qualche approfondimento su quello che aveva già affermato Zipp404

every = assoluto affermativo
some = particolare <> parentesi chiuse
any = generico >< parentesi aperte
no = assoluto negativo

applicabili a sostantivi/pronomi, avverbi ecc. es.

everyone (tutti) everything (tutto) everywhere (dappertutto)
someone (qualcuno) something (qualcosa) somewhere (da qualche parte)
anyone (chiunque) anything (qualsiasi cosa) anywhere (dovunque)
no-one (nessuno) nothing (niente) nowhere (da nessuna parte)

spero che renda i concetti più chiari

saluti


----------



## rrose17

I think Einstein was right on. Let's see if we can do a scenario in a bar
Man: Are you waiting for someone?
Woman leaves.
Man: Are you waiting for anyone?
Woman: No.
Man sits down.
Man: Can I offer you anything to drink?
Woman rolls eyes and leaves.
Man: Can I offer you something to drink?
Woman: Maybe


----------



## Enigmista

rrose17 said:


> I think Einstein was right on. Let's see if we can do a scenario in a bar
> Man: Are you waiting for someone? = Aspetti qualcuno (in particolare)
> Woman leaves.= La tipa se ne va
> Man: Are you waiting for anyone? = Aspetti uno qualunque ??
> Woman: No.
> Man sits down. = L'uomo si accomoda
> Man: Can I offer you anything to drink?= Posso offrirti una qualsiasi cosa da bere
> Woman rolls eyes and leaves.= La tipa ruota gli occhi e va via
> Man: Can I offer you something to drink? Posso offrirti qualcosa (in particolare) da bere
> Woman: Maybe = forse



Non garantisco


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Bella discussione.
Io personalmente ho sempre detestato la regola del "se ci si aspetta una risposta affermativa, allora 'some' ". I miei padroni di casa di lingua inglese mi hanno offerto spesso cose che non mi sarei mai sognato di mangiare/bere, ecc., e tuttavia usavano "some". Ma lo usavano perché ce n'era (del te). La frase "Would you like any tea?" non esiste se non con un robusto accento su "any" e magari con l'aggiunta di "just": "Would you like just _any_ tea?", più o meno col significato " Berresti un tè qualsiasi?".

Quello che conta sono gli "indizi", che fanno propendere per un "positive bias" nel caso di "some". Io e mia moglie stiamo guardando la TV seduti sul divano, a un certo punto lei si alza in piedi. Io non posso che chiederle -- se mi va di farlo, naturalmente -- "(Are) you going somewhere?". "Are you going anywhere" sarebbe un falso culturale. Ritorna ad essere canonico in " Are you going anywhere for Easter?", dove il mio deficit conoscitivo viene segnalato da "anywhere".

Cordiali saluti.
GS


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anche queste sono belle di discussioni, peccato che non siano state consultate PRIMA di aprire un nuovo thread 

Can someone/anyone help me
*Some vs Any <------
* 
Anyone or someone
Anyone vs anybody: everybody/ everyone, somebody/ someone, nobody/ no one.
anyone vs. someone
anyone/someone
Anyone/someone
anyone/someone
Could anyone, Could Someone ...?
Have everyone, anyone, someone and other joined plural nouns
someone / anyone
someone anyone one
someone or anyone ?
someone/anyone


----------



## gester

I'm afraid I couldn't resist this one. Having lived and lectured for many years in Italy, this thread brings back a few memories and dare I say, nightmares mainly as a result of the "preconcetti" taught in schools. Just to put things in order. It's not about cups of tea, women in bars or what sort of answer you are expecting. It's about linguistic concepts. I can see you have already received a pearl of wisdom on this very page so why on earth are you all still banging on about cups of tea in that very bizarre Anglo-Italian way. And Paul I really do believe you should consider yourself fortunate that another thread was opened, in this one it seems you actually have two people who seem to know what they're talking about. Hope you all manage to swim free of the high seas of tea. Good luck.


----------



## Einstein

gester said:


> I'm afraid I couldn't resist this one. Having lived and lectured for many years in Italy, this thread brings back a few memories and dare I say, nightmares mainly as a result of the "preconcetti" taught in schools. Just to put things in order. It's not about cups of tea, women in bars or what sort of answer you are expecting. It's about linguistic concepts. I can see you have already received a pearl of wisdom on this very page so why on earth are you all still banging on about cups of tea in that very bizarre Anglo-Italian way. And Paul I really do believe you should consider yourself fortunate that another thread was opened, in this one it seems you actually have two people who seem to know what they're talking about. Hope you all manage to swim free of the high seas of tea. Good luck.


Welcome to the forum. This is precisely the place for combating preconceptions, which often arise from rules of thumb taught to beginner-level students. There's nothing wrong with such rules of thumb as they help the student in a large number of situations, but obviously we have to explain the underlying principles as the student progresses.
I hope we can be helped by your own "pearls of wisdom" in future discussions.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I hope we can be helped by your own "pearls of wisdom" in future discussions.


They will be pearls (of wisdom) before swine, of course, given that only two of you know what you're talking about.... Wanna cuppa tea, by the way?

By the way, welcome Gester...I am of course jesting.... Please feel free to enlighten us as you think fit.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gester said:


> And Paul I really do believe you should consider yourself fortunate that another thread was opened, in this one it seems you actually have two people who seem to know what they're talking about.



This thread is undoubtedly useful, as well as some of the old ones which have being ignored by the OP 

Let me guess who these "two people" are: maybe the same guy posting from two different accounts? 
(*Which is against the WR rules by the way*)

I'm sure you've caught my drift.


----------

